# Corded Toy Poodle? I think I will try it!



## poodlecrazy#1 (Jul 2, 2013)

I think I'm going to try it! Winter has started to actually get a decent coat! He is going though coat change (finally at 2 years old!) and I think I'm going to try and cord him. This will be total trial and error but heck it's just hair it will grow back. I originally just have up on my dream of having a corded poodle. One because there has been no info on cording a toy and two because my Tpoos have horribly soft coats that won't mat even if I back combed them. Well Winter all the sudden started getting mats here and there which was a big shock to me. One day he just exploded with mats! So I threw thought and thought about it and decided to go for it. He got a bath yesterday and air dried (which he was extremely grateful for). He now has a decent grid pattern going and needs a little bit of splitting. The only problem is Im scared to split them! I don't want to split them and end up loosing all his matting because it falls out! I also need to decide what pattern to put him in. I know a CC is common with a corded coat but he is quite skinny and I don't think he could pull it off well. Maybe I'll just keep him in his modified scandi and see what happens. Oh and I haven't decided if I want to keep his ears or cord them as well. I'm leaning towards keeping them fluffy.


----------



## spindledreams (Aug 7, 2012)

Come join us for helpful hints and support.  https://www.facebook.com/groups/Cordedpoodles/


----------



## poodlecrazy#1 (Jul 2, 2013)

I didn't even think about there being a Facebook page! Thanks ?.


----------



## Suddenly (Aug 8, 2013)

What an adorable baby. So cute!!


----------



## MollyMuiMa (Oct 13, 2012)

I don't think I've ever seen a corded toy! I think if you keep the cords in scale with the size of him it might look ok! I just have a terror of matts personally Hahaha!!! Good luck in your endeavor, and post pics as you go along!!!!


----------



## poodlecrazy#1 (Jul 2, 2013)

Here is a picture for you MollyMuiMa. I don't think it is a toy but definitely a smaller mini


----------



## lily cd re (Jul 23, 2012)

Good luck with that. I will be very interested to see how it turns out!


----------



## Aubrey (May 18, 2013)

...I think I need a mini...Bruce is just too much to cord LOL.


----------



## poodlecrazy#1 (Jul 2, 2013)

Aubrey said:


> ...I think I need a mini...Bruce is just too much to cord LOL.



Haha, yes I think it is a lot more doable with a toy or mini


----------



## poodlecrazy#1 (Jul 2, 2013)

I think we are getting somewhere!! Topknot is looking good, the body is going well but it is not really noticeable yet. 
Please ignore his horrible tear stains?


----------

